# Pics of my Jag



## psychofish

Face shot


----------



## psychofish

Another face shot


----------



## psychofish

Tail shots


----------



## psychofish

Tail shot


----------



## psychofish

side fins


----------



## psychofish

side fin


----------



## psychofish

Whole Fish


----------



## escaflownewhite

Thats a monster!!


----------



## thePACK

great save..has a very nice pattern..he should be up to health in a few weeks..but not sure about his tail growing back..looks like he got bit pretty good..


----------



## lemmywinks

ya Im w/ the pack on the whole tail not growing in (or atleast growing in the way it's saposed to). and he has a very nice patern. looks good (other than the huge peices of tail missing lol)


----------



## Ries

haha cool.especially pic 2


----------



## Ries

sory i mean pic 1


----------



## psychofish

I hope that most of his tail will end up growing back


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77

ya i hope he grows his fins and tail back. who the fuk would put that cool ass fish in with piranhas anyway jackasses. stupid ass people anyways. they need there ass kicked.


----------



## Gordeez

Man, That poor Guy looks ALL fuccced up!
Good luck and I hope he heals!


----------



## syd

one on one that sh*t will hand a p's ass to it


----------



## psychofish

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> ya i hope he grows his fins and tail back. who the fuk would put that cool ass fish in with piranhas anyway jackasses. stupid ass people anyways. they need there ass kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816823[/snapback]​


U will be really pissed when I tell u who is was


----------



## Fido

psychofish21 said:


> U will be really pissed when I tell u who is was
> [snapback]817859[/snapback]​


you?


----------



## Gordeez

syd said:


> one on one that sh*t will hand a p's ass to it
> [snapback]816953[/snapback]​


Touche!


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77

i now psychofish. r u pyscho for putting that cool ass jag with your piranhas. hope somebody kicks your ass. n gives u a boyfriend to have n to hold forever n ever. move to cali. they love that sh*t.


----------



## Andy1234

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> i now psychofish. r u pyscho for putting that cool ass jag with your piranhas. hope somebody kicks your ass. n gives u a boyfriend to have n to hold forever n ever. move to cali. they love that sh*t.
> [snapback]818090[/snapback]​


he wasnt the one that had it with p's


----------



## lemmywinks

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> i now psychofish. r u pyscho for putting that cool ass jag with your piranhas. hope somebody kicks your ass. n gives u a boyfriend to have n to hold forever n ever. move to cali. they love that sh*t.
> [snapback]818090[/snapback]​


honestly kid you need to shut the f*ck up and learn how to actually care for fish









Dont go blaming psyphofish for something that he obviosly did not do. It was your ignorant ass that kept them in with them. And you must be a wonderful and caring aquariast considering you have a 14" oscar and an 11" rhon in a f*cking 29G









And if I was psychofish I wouldve kicked your ass right then when he picked them up for being such and idiotic and irresponsibe hobbiest









and best of luck to you psychofish, atleast the fish is in good hands now


----------



## Carnivoro

:nod:^


----------



## psychofish

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> i now psychofish. r u pyscho for putting that cool ass jag with your piranhas. hope somebody kicks your ass. n gives u a boyfriend to have n to hold forever n ever. move to cali. they love that sh*t.
> [snapback]818090[/snapback]​


thunderbird =


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77

*YA SHOULD OF KICKED THAT KIDS ASS.* JUST STOMPED ON HIM.


----------



## lemmywinks

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> *YA SHOULD OF KICKED THAT KIDS ASS.* JUST STOMPED ON HIM.
> [snapback]819388[/snapback]​



If you truly are 26 years old I feel sorry for you. You have the mentality of a 10 year old


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

The perfect emoticon for this thread 











norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> move to cali. they love that sh*t.
> [snapback]818090[/snapback]​


Stop talking out of your ass already and grow the f*ck up. You obviously dont know jack sh*t about California if your claiming that sh*t.


----------



## compton ass steve

wow.. a little hostile for me... but what an ass...thats a cool fish too...anyway hope you can get him all healed up and HAPPY!


----------

